# Ferry Command - Getting Planes to WWII Europe



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I watched this neat show last night:

http://www.cbc.ca/aboveandbeyond/

Its all about the pioneering efforts to fly aircraft across the North Atlantic to aid the British in their war effort in 1940. At that time, trans Atlantic flying was apparently in its infancy so this type of thing was new and quite risky. This program ultimately supplied many thousands of planes to the war effort. I think a good portion of them were Hudson bombers.

Anyway, a neat bit of history that took place just a few hours from where I live. I hope you airplane buffs enjoy the link!

Cheers,

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My Dad did a short stint (1 mission) ferrying P-39s to Russia later in the war. From Richmond, via Newfoundland, Iceland, and Southern France, to Rome, where the Russian pilots would pick them up. can't have been very comfy on that loooong flight, he always said the P-39's doors squoze his shoulders, being the plane was narrow and he was broad.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The woman who was my instructor for ground school ferried bombers with other women.

They were instructed to keep the landing gear down when approaching London to show they weren't nazi. One time the engines started to overheat because of the extra drag and started to malfunction, but if they raised the the wheels they would be shot down. Kind of a catch 22 but they obviously made it.


----------

